# Honor 7X: An overview (part I)



## Digit-Brand (Jun 25, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/LuJ3IGxIkI4bPOqFq5hravpIzbOa6VekDimQoqjHy36ZAyq0M6Wf3yhwXdNib8cL1mpR4PP-zkPv4k8Ak9_IIQGD8mTTYyXj7k2KpK9X-rQphxwk7VpyISl85SsZ0qIqkQGWE5_B​
Honor’s budget smartphone lineup is currently made up of three smartphones in its 7-series, consisting of the Honor 7A, Honor 7C and Honor 7X. With the 7X offering the best specifications of the lot.

The Honor 7X, sports a metal unibody design with 2.5D curved glass and a 5.93-inch FullView Display. Honor says that the 18:9 display offers a screen-to-body ratio of 83%, letting you enjoy more screen, with less bezels.

In the camera department, the Honor 7X sports a dual-rear camera setup with a 16MP sensor that’s aided by a 2MP unit. As with most other dual-lens setups, it allows for bokeh shots as well as the ability to change focus and aperture after a photo has been taken.

Over on the front, you get an 8MP camera. This also plays a part in Face Unlock, a feature which is fast becoming a staple with all smartphones.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/fKMk61IvzWAsPRO6sly7j90zq6kgibqr4tvLG2gUdNyT3yKcA_DvfDqMzAxaqScnXAB1llqdyv0MEd86PanT5iq3HRRwhlY-JsDlePJ43v0r9wjP5dHPi3c7cgUaG1jJPg2d0KIp​
The Honor 7X is available in two variants, so buyers can choose one based on their needs and budget. The base variant offers 4GB RAM/32GB storage and is priced at Rs 12,999. The top-end variant offers 4GB RAM/64GB storage and is priced at Rs 15,999.

So what do you guys think of the Honor 7X? What improvements do you think should be made with its successor? Let your thoughts be known in the comments below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 7X, sports a metal unibody design with 2.5D curved glass and a 5.93-inch FullView Display. Honor says that the 18:9 display offers a screen-to-body ratio of 83%, letting you enjoy more screen, with less bezels.


It is 77% as per Huawei Honor 7X - Full phone specifications



Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 7X is available in two variants, so buyers can choose one based on their needs and budget. The base variant offers 4GB RAM/32GB storage and is priced at Rs 12,999. The top-end variant offers 4GB RAM/64GB storage and is priced at Rs 15,999.
> 
> So what do you guys think of the Honor 7X? What improvements do you think should be made with its successor? Let your thoughts be known in the comments below.


It is overpriced for the hardware it offers compared to Zenfone Max Pro M1 and Redmi Note 5 Pro. Their 4GB ram/ 64 GB storage variants are priced at 13k and 15k respectively. Anybody who buys them won't have to stick with stock rom because of sufficient developer support. Also there is option of 4k video recording, gyroscope and higher battery capacity (5000 mAh and 4000 mAh respectively). These are the improvements the 7x's successor must have at lower prices and stock android to give any competition to their successors.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 25, 2018)

It should have Super Charging, separate micro sd slot and dual 4g volte support.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2018)

Honor 7X was great when it was launched as the competition had 16:9 display & similar performance SoC. But now it's not a good choice as its competitors have bigger hence better battery life(4000 or 5000mAh), better SoC (S636) & lower price. 

RN5 Pro 4GB/64GB costs 15k vs 16k of 7X & provides a better SoC, camera & battery life. Even Xiaomi doesn't push android upgrades to old devices, MIUI upgrades for 2-3 years is a big thing especially for the price of the device. Similarly, Asus Zenfone Max Pro 4GB/64GB provides a much better battery life & stock android experience at 13k (cost of base variant of 7X).

For Honor 8X (if its named that), I'd say realistically you guys should try to lower the price so that it can compete in that segment, change the design a bit (slimmer bezels would be nice), 4000mAh battery & quick charging will make it a great phone. 10 or 11k for base 3/32GB variant would be good or just keep the price same, cut the cost of 7X by 3k & put something like a telephoto camera to make it stand out from the competition (B/W sensor is as useless as a depth sensor for a common person).

With a price cut of 7X you guys could have easily taken away customers from Asus & Xiaomi as people get frustrated by the flash sale model.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> It should have Super Charging, separate micro sd slot and dual 4g volte support.


+1 to these


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 26, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> With a price cut of 7X you guys could have easily taken away customers from Asus & Xiaomi as people get frustrated by the flash sale model.





SaiyanGoku said:


> It is overpriced for the hardware it offers compared to Zenfone Max Pro M1 and Redmi Note 5 Pro. Their 4GB ram/ 64 GB storage variants are priced at 13k and 15k respectively.



Look guys they cut the price of 7x 
[News] Honor 7X Gets Permanent Price Cut in India : Now Available From ₹11,999 Honor Official Community


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 26, 2018)

*Honor 7X: An overview (part II)*​
Of course, there’s a lot more to the Honor 7X than just the display and cameras. Here’s a quick look at some other features of the smartphone.

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/ZBLAqJU6c9058meY106OL-XpAJ8_7hrVdYoWVC4ZtN_7q5K3lgWY7ScGNbZIQPiNCxeU-dgNX2D1aHYp9f-WjyjEHOCAWlzJxLjyRbkg4pjweX6uum6_traQSD1Q0yeFMz5zQr1k​
The Honor 7X has also been smartly designed. the phone sports a very minimalist and subtle design that should appeal to most tastes.

Underneath, the phone is powered by a HiSilicon Kirin 659 SoC. This chipset is manufactured using the 16nm process, which offer better performance and efficiency as compared similar chipsets manufactured using the 28nm process.

For memory, The Honor 7X features up to 4GB RAM and 64GB of inbuilt memory. The internal storage can be further expanded by 256GB via a microSD card.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/scbdKakGs-V42CYEhj1MeEo30GLRHERcQgmrYwpp7nZ7s5CdOnc3eK2EtUjTGIa1RcvjQwL2s4j6Sbltw1POFWuf607DhR623J7oIeTn4kO-jT0kAW2C9snb4DYccMaf1MByBFuG​
When it comes to battery life, the Honor 7X sports a 3340mAh battery. The battery life is further aided by the efficiency of the Kirin 659 SoC’s 16nm manufacturing process.

So what do you think about the hardware powering the Honor 7X? What other improvements should Honor make with the phone’s successor? Sound off in the comments below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Look guys they cut the price of 7x
> [News] Honor 7X Gets Permanent Price Cut in India : Now Available From ₹11,999 Honor Official Community


Even at 15k, RN5 Pro is just better at everything.

At 12k, people will most likely opt for Asus Zenfone Max Pro even though that one has an inferior front camera but has a better SoC, battery life & cheaper by 1k. Not to forget the stock android which is always considered superior by many people (I feel EMUI is properly optimized).


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 26, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you guys think of the Honor 7X? What improvements do you think should be made with its successor?


*So what do you guys think of the Honor 7X?*
To look at the Honor 7X it’s nice and functional if not exactly jaw-dropping. The biggest selling point in terms of aesthetics is definitely the 82.9% screen-to-body ratio. As per 2018 trend to reduce the chin.
The rounded edges and weighty metal also make this a phone that feels good to hold in the hand.
On the plus side, the Honor 7X manages to keep up with yet another current trend by featuring dual lenses.

*What improvements do you think should be made with its successor?*
On default settings, photos lack color and punch and they feature a very square 4:3 resolution. In order to enjoy a more palatable 18:9, you need to drop the megapixels from 16 down to 11. There’s also a lack of sharpness in some shots.

Plus, please improve the UI it's not good. Everyone who uses the smartphone, their first impression is the upper slider and it doesn't look good, kinda feels overlapped.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Underneath, the phone is powered by a HiSilicon Kirin 659 SoC. This chipset is manufactured using the 16nm process, which offer better performance and efficiency as compared similar chipsets manufactured using the 28nm process.​
> When it comes to battery life, the Honor 7X sports a 3340mAh battery. The battery life is further aided by the efficiency of the Kirin 659 SoC’s 16nm manufacturing process.


This would've been ok but there are phones running on SoCs made on 14nm process and having larger battery capacity in the same price range.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> The biggest selling point in terms of aesthetics is definitely the 82.9% screen-to-body ratio.


It is 77% (and not 82.9%), same as RN5 Pro and Zenfone Max Pro M1.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 26, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> *What improvements do you think should be made with its successor?*
> On default settings, photos lack color and punch and they feature a very square 4:3 resolution. In order to enjoy a more palatable 18:9, you need to drop the megapixels from 16 down to 11. There’s also a lack of sharpness in some shots.
> 
> Plus, please improve the UI it's not good. Everyone who uses the smartphone, their first impression is the upper slider and it doesn't look good, kinda feels overlapped.



From what I remember, sensors are made using circular wafers, so square is the best use of a circular wafer but companies producing sensors makes it 4:3 as its close to a square. 4:3 just also became more popular because the old displays were 4:3. They continued using that. Samsung S6 had a 16:9 sensor but they reverted back to 4:3 in S7.

The 18:9 images crop out top & bottom part of the pic. Some people like it, others try to get the full picture & crop it if required.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 28, 2018)

Honestly I think Honor is trying to milk the Kirin 659 a bit too much . 
The amount of phones with this chipset is far too may . 
I guess they are now introducing a Honor 9 lite like phone with a notch with the same chipset . 
Honor if you really would like to taste success , introduce a dual 4g chipset in that price range. .
Else simply use SD 636 . 
Cheers !

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 29, 2018)

ankushv said:


> Honestly I think Honor is trying to milk the Kirin 659 a bit too much .
> The amount of phones with this chipset is far too may .
> I guess they are now introducing a Honor 9 lite like phone with a notch with the same chipset .
> Honor if you really would like to taste success , introduce a dual 4g chipset in that price range. .
> Else simply use SD 636 .


This is the same as Xioami using snapdragon 625 on every mid range phones. They have it in excess so only way to not let them go waste is use them. No other manufacturer uses kirin processors.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> This is the same as Xioami using snapdragon 625 on every mid range phones. They have it in excess so only way to not let them go waste is use them. No other manufacturer uses kirin processors.


Kirin is their in-house SoC, so it definitely saves money for them.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 2, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/7QOWXSFMG7f8PgyEBjmWN5XvIOqLeXBrKmES2sATMHonPaOoqYrNRj-QazQo319SOBrGMqAc0OAPLkYe7EUZs_ztPGzCuea12RSrwn-AeMBYRcHqoaRlafIgoOQC0azvlraIdDMO​
Honor has a history of offering phones with a dual-camera setup. When it came to the Honor 7X, Honor decided to up the ante from its predecessor by offering a 16MP + 2MP combination. By comparison, the Honor 6X offered a 12MP + 2MP setup.

As you might already know, the primary 16MP sensor is used for capturing image details. The 2MP secondary unit is used to capture information of depth of field.

Honor says that it has made significant advances in its dual-camera algorithms. This means that the Honor 7X offers major improvements over its predecessor in terms of imaging quality.

Besides a Wide Aperture mode, the Honor 7X also comes with Portrait Mode. This mode blurs the background, thereby making the subject stand out.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/q5JD_Xs0mxaZBnzNhmezSXutb5wmFGjENrHSo7YeMlnZUhl01RxZ3N0mQQScIcIMhzlmjnNfdsE_g_T76lVxxiGn2sLNC-UpWFkdLY4sVpVbRrkrBRQ3qdtBInxn-_3mWzblMA7X​
Honor says that the Honor 7X has end optimally configured to offer faster camera startup, faster shutter speeds, and shorter intervals in continuous shooting. The phone also comes with PDAF for faster focusing.

At the front is an 8MP front camera. Like the rear camera, it too comes with Portrait Mode. Honor also adds that when taking selfies, the beautification algorithms are customised for different genders.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/4Nu-qZiimkrygP8sZzFabNYyt957VA6NPoF_jyQ_Oo3KKxkNfUk6b17Pnl9Q5R5Wumzr_QGLPL5C_BVg8bdwABB4AxumvFqwcZe3Atwg9v2gw6K-00-Cw2VwlsexHIvA-jFV21V0​
What do you think about the quality of the Honor 7X? Would you like its successor to have any new features? Sound off below!

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Honor also adds that when taking selfies, the beautification algorithms are customised for different genders.


Please disable/remove this function.



Digit-Brand said:


> Besides a Wide Aperture mode, the Honor 7X also comes with Portrait Mode. This mode blurs the background, thereby making the subject stand out.
> At the front is an 8MP front camera. Like the rear camera, it too comes with Portrait Mode.


Gcam does this with a single lens and pics don't come out as artificial. Take help from google for improving post processing algorithm. 



Digit-Brand said:


> What do you think about the quality of the Honor 7X? Would you like its successor to have any new features? Sound off below!


Enable Auto HDR+ by default and don't make it as a filter. Don't lockdown the video resolution to 1080p30. Get EIS and OIS.


----------



## Rahul Trehan (Jul 2, 2018)

Now days due to increase in competition in Mobil e phone sector. Lot of Mid end Smartphone players like Oppo, MI, Vivo, Lenovo and Motorola are focusing on Camera Quality.
As Oppo says its the master of Front Camera which is enabled with special feature with AI or Beauty mode, Motorola has focused on dual camera setup (Moto X4 and latest G6) which Motorola says is a master in taking wide angle photos, Vivo always says it has best front camera i.e. Moonlight camera. MI says that it's MIA1 Smartphone has got best rear camera in the market which is equivalent to DSLR...Honor says that it's Honor 7x has got best Dual camera setup in budget phone segment..
But none of these brands has focused on Low Light camera which is very must needed during parties, functions, Candle Light dinner etc..
I think at present Samsung Galaxy S9, S8 and S7 edge has got best low light camera in High end Mobile phone segment. I think Honor should focus on introducing best Low Light camera phone in the range of 18000 to 25000 (Mid Segment) which can give a tough competition to other Mid Segment mobile manufacturers instead of focusing on Dual camera setup...I wish that Honor 7x successor shud be launched with Good Low Light camera setup..


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 3, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/kHezYfMHlOhPjUwWkbnQSpRb9ypRMXwsMa9C6lGExM5EXRnsgQhl55UQ4O6rXncqrnkxOgVAdCHBdTEqeTX75RReAXy47njQ84ha3rgYvKlxsFaS63MCNrpKoZTK-c57ywUC-qqM​
Like all other smartphone manufacturers, the Honor aims to improve their offering with each generation. Case in point being the Honor 7X, which aims to offer much of the same that the Honor 6X brought to the table, but with newer and improved features.

The most obvious difference between the two phones is the display aspect ratio. The Honor 7X sports the popular 18:9 aspect ratio as compared to the 16:9 aspect ratio offered by the Honor 6X.

The new aspect ratio allows the Honor 7X to offer a large screen, which still being relatively ergonomic. While the Honor 6X offers a 5.5-inch display, its successor is able to offer a 5.93-inch display.

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/RoEAlwFIYRwisdnobZ148_m5pjZ9o-sazcOfOzMbLfcjv_3SnqntYLXxlTNqBEzmxru-6rkYFKXyNeXmUaB0wP-B0XQYOTYfpi_EevkeZSc-HxaZNWo-4_fDdY6NrheK99NnLTqh​
In terms of the build, the Honor 7X forgoes its predecessor's plastic-and-metal sandwich design in favor of an all-metal unibody. Honor claims that the unibody is made using nano-molding technology.  The Honor 7X is also 0.6mm thinner than the 6X.

The Honor 7X also improves upon the 6X in the camera department. While both phones feature dual-rear cameras, the Honor 7X sports a 16MP+2MP setup as compared to the 12MP+2MP configuration found on the Honor 6X.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/s6TjDGpYVFdS9wkWT2lcoP-v3ErSrelx2VM2Y4ZrXudzM8dKpFauYyOdWN84yEgsn7UfIV9DBxvaMVT8twnSrzTaOeRInGYk4PO-Q8Wzt9pXUEsO3LGPrbTqLU_EoHmraAYeNTRp​
So what do you think about the Honor 7X? What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor? Let your thoughts be known below.

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 3, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Kirin is their in-house SoC, so it definitely saves money for them.


Saving some money would not be good if they can't sold high amount of phones with them. Qualcom snapdragon phones are considered better by the people and they generally are.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

Please merge this thread and these:
Honor 7X: Camera discussion
Honor 7X: An overview (part I)

into a "Honor 7x discussion" thread.


----------



## mourya chiranjeevi (Jul 3, 2018)

I think the next generation one this line up (HONOR 8X) 
there should be a USB Type-C port 
a much better GPU and SoC
Support for Quick charge


I also found that it's exhibiting more heat than its competitors 
Battery life's also needed to be extended mostly by increasing the capacity.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 3, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about the Honor 7X? What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor? Let your thoughts be known below.


Honestly no offense it may sound silly but you guys should think of trying different name (instead of Honor) bit more Catchy?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> In terms of the build, the Honor 7X forgoes its predecessor's plastic-and-metal sandwich design in favor of an all-metal unibody. Honor claims that the unibody is made using nano-molding technology.  The Honor 7X is also 0.6mm thinner than the 6X.
> 
> So what do you think about the Honor 7X? What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor? Let your thoughts be known below.


Increase battery capacity to 5000 mAh or above. Make the phone thicc. Ignore people who want wafer thin phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Saving some money would not be good if they can't sold high amount of phones with them. Qualcom snapdragon phones are considered better by the people and they generally are.


When it was launched, it was on par with S625 (actually had a bit better CPU). With S636 phones below 15k, it no longer seems to be the best option. It was the best phone when it was launched. Hopefully, with 8X they may edge past their competitors once again, even if for only a few months.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about the Honor 7X? What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor? Let your thoughts be known below.



Better SoC, battery life(4000mAh maybe), camera (its good but improve it or add a secondary telephoto lens for marketing purposes), fast charging & USB Type C at a competitive price would be great.


----------



## ankushv (Jul 4, 2018)

Dual Volte will sell on any phone .
Real me 1 , Redmi Note 5 Pro and Asus Max pro M1 . 
All budget devices  . 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 5, 2018)

Plz use a wide angel lense instead of telephoto. Portait pics can be taken using gcam as suggested above.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 5, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> When it was launched, it was on par with S625 (actually had a bit better CPU). With S636 phones below 15k, it no longer seems to be the best option. It was the best phone when it was launched. Hopefully, with 8X they may edge past their competitors once again, even if for only a few months.


Wouldn't that require Honor to be 2-3 steps ahead of Qualcomm and Mediatek in terms of planning a SKU for their Kirin SoCs? SD660 and Helio P60 are good performers for Honor to beat and they aren't present in under 15k phones either. (Realme 1 isn't a good phone overall IMO).


----------



## yash raj (Jul 6, 2018)

I have bought honor 7x on first day of its sale.
It is best smartphone under 15k.
only missing feauture is fast charging.


----------



## yash raj (Jul 6, 2018)

yash raj said:


> I have bought honor 7x on first day of its sale.
> It is best smartphone under 15k.
> only missing feauture is fast charging.


IR blaster which makes  smart phone, a remote are also missing


----------



## yash raj (Jul 6, 2018)

not having IR blaster in honor 7x is greatest disappointment despite its good performance in budget section.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wouldn't that require Honor to be 2-3 steps ahead of Qualcomm and Mediatek in terms of planning a SKU for their Kirin SoCs? SD660 and Helio P60 are good performers for Honor to beat and they aren't present in under 15k phones either. (Realme 1 isn't a good phone overall IMO).


They should plan properly if they want better market share. Only time will tell what they do with 8X.

Even I agree that Realme 1 is not a good choice under 15k, lack of fingerprint sensor & bad UI are enough reasons to avoid it, if not the name Oppo.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 6, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They should plan properly if they want better market share. Only time will tell what they do with 8X.
> 
> Even I agree that Realme 1 is not a good choice under 15k, lack of fingerprint sensor & bad UI are enough reasons to avoid it, if not the name Oppo.


Even I am not okay with many mobile companies trying to launch a different phone by removing necessary stuff like fingerprint and putting in useless apple copy operation system.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2018)

Good skin, more color options would do.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 6, 2018)

Include algorithm of P20 pro in all of your phones and your budget phones will become more competitive.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

As mentioned above, adopt Gcam, improve ML detection, no need for the dual camera.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 6, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think about the Honor 7X? What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor? Let your thoughts be known below.


*What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor?*
4000-5000 mah battery will be good, the camera is not the best quality in this price segment improve that, and if on air updates are quicker it would be great.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> oppo realme


Not even worth considering. UI is worse than EMUI.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

Good low light shot is a hit and miss situation, with the 7x. In daylight the 7x is an excellent shooter for the price


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> Kirin 659 are not that good in the budget segment their are various options in this price range but as the GPU turbo update is coming in honor 7x hope it gives a good competition to other budget smartphones and also the camera needs to improve in the honor 7x
> However I will go for 7x over 6x


It is equivalent to S625 still being used in many smartphones, so a price cut will really help 7X & 9 lite IMO


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 7, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Good low light shot is a hit and miss situation, with the 7x. In daylight the 7x is an excellent shooter for the price


They reduced the price or they won't want to be competing against Asus and Xioami.


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

Firstly want to say a great device by Honor at this price point which actually started a new trend before Honor9 lite . 
Honor 7x has a great design , display build and some exceptional colors . SOC 659 chipset performs as good as the SD 625 chipset giving a lag free gaming experience and very user friendly for the day to day usage .
Did not like the portrait mode much and the depth sensor does not work well .

Changes expected in the successor are:
Atleast an 8MP depth sensor , 16 MP front sensor with flash for a better low light selfie , upgrade to a SD 636 or SD 710 processor . And finally Honor has to work on it's UI . Do not like the EMUI much .


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

Honor 7x has a great design , display build and some exceptional colors . SOC 659 chipset performs as good as the SD 625 chipset giving a lag free gaming experience and very user friendly for the day to day usage . Android Oreo out of the box .Normal 16MP sensor does a decent job.
Did not like the portrait mode much and the depth sensor does not work well . Not comfortab;le with EMUI .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

Shivam02Agarwal said:


> Changes expected in the successor are:
> Atleast an 8MP depth sensor , 16 MP front sensor with flash for a better low light selfie , upgrade to a SD 636 or SD 710 processor . And finally Honor has to work on it's UI . Do not like the EMUI much .


What would be the point when other OEMs would've moved to upgrades of SD636 or SD710 by the time Honor actually uses these SoCs?


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What would be the point when other OEMs would've moved to upgrades of SD636 or SD710 by the time Honor actually uses these SoCs?


But currently these are the best processors at hand in this price segment  or maybe even SD660


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

The 2Mp Depth sensor does not live up to the expectations and the edge detection is also not so good . The low light photography is also not so good both front and back .
Try using a 8 Mp wide angle sensor at the rear and a 16MP  shooter with a selfie flash and an improved micron pixel size and aperture in the successor.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> What improvements would you like to see in the Honor 7X’s successor?


I have seen some reviews and found that there is a problem with the update whenever there is OTA there is a problem on some devices they had battery drains, lags etc as per their build ids, so make sure your OTA is verified and error free!


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

The 7X has gone under a complete redesign from the previous 6X.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 8, 2018)

I wish Honor would give updated and better processor and graphics in newer model.


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 8, 2018)

Thers is new incremental update on 7x has anyone got it ? Please share your feedback on it any issues faced or fixed ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2018)

Giridharan7 said:


> But oppo realme looks very good and also it is very interesting to use or u just get stick to the old honor 7x


Then buy some glitter instead. It also looks very good and shiny and is very interesting to use.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 8, 2018)

It comes with old android os


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 8, 2018)

It consists of a 16MP, 1/2.9", 1.25 µm, f/2.2 one, with phase-detection autofocus, accompanied by a 2MP sensor for depth information, and a single LED flash.


----------



## Akshaysrk (Jul 11, 2018)

They should have ported the Google camera in this !!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

Akshaysrk said:


> They should have ported the Google camera in this !!


Would need better DSP which supports camera 2 API.


----------



## pankajudhas (Aug 11, 2018)

Honor 7x is a good phone for 10000 rs.


----------



## buffetchamp (Aug 11, 2018)

Please make android pie update for 7x. Honour oereo is bad.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

How long for update from honor for honor 7x?


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 13, 2018)

The Honor 7X doesn’t run on the very latest version of Android – we’re talking Nougat rather than Oreo here. But that doesn’t really matter too much.


----------



## Minion (Aug 14, 2018)

Honor should seriously stop production of honor 7x its a old phone now.Honor should launch honor 8x with SD636,18:9 metal body,Better Screen with DCI p3 support and better camera like redmi note 5 pro and a 4000Mah battery.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor should seriously stop production of honor 7x its a old phone now.Honor should launch honor 8x with SD636,18:9 metal body,Better Screen with DCI p3 support and better camera like redmi note 5 pro and a 4000Mah battery.


Honor 7X is still a great choice for $200 in US, most probably in EU too. So stopping production isn't a good choice since it still sells. DCI P3 support, I don't know why that matters but Honor 7X had a decent screen. I do although agree that their next iteration does require a better SoC, camera & battery to be able to compete with Xiaomi.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 15, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Honor’s budget smartphone lineup is currently made up of three smartphones in its 7-series, consisting of the Honor 7A, Honor 7C and Honor 7X.


I don't understand why you are making phones with similar price and making your phones to compete yours.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I don't understand why you are making phones with similar price and making your phones to compete yours.


They do have a difference of 1k or 2k between them (base models), but yeah, they could have avoided it, especially the one in middle. I think they did it so that they don't fall behind Xiaomi (they have Redmi 5, Y2 & Note 5 at similar prices).


----------



## SilentAssassin (Aug 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They do have a difference of 1k or 2k between them (base models), but yeah, they could have avoided it, especially the one in middle. I think they did it so that they don't fall behind Xiaomi (they have Redmi 5, Y2 & Note 5 at similar prices).


Even xiaomi released their phones at least after a month. As you said honor 7a and honor 7c was released just after a day. (May 29 & May 31)
Seems like they are using some kind of business tactics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 7X doesn’t run on the very latest version of Android – we’re talking Nougat rather than Oreo here. But that doesn’t really matter too much.


Latest is Pie and IIRC 7x has oreo. EMUI makes oreo indistinguishable from marshmallow or even lollipop is because of iOS like stupid UI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Honor should seriously stop production of honor 7x its a old phone now.Honor should launch honor 8x with SD636,18:9 metal body,Better Screen with DCI p3 support and better camera like redmi note 5 pro and a 4000Mah battery.


8x is rumoured to have 4900 mAh battery but a near 7" screen and notch


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They do have a difference of 1k or 2k between them (base models), but yeah, they could have avoided it, especially the one in middle. I think they did it so that they don't fall behind Xiaomi (they have Redmi 5, Y2 & Note 5 at similar prices).


1 best phone at that price vs 3-5 jumbled phones have minor differences? That 1 phone will outsell them. This used to be Xiaomi's and Moto's strategy before 2016.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Even xiaomi released their phones at least after a month. As you said honor 7a and honor 7c was released just after a day. (May 29 & May 31)
> Seems like they are using some kind of business tactics.


Xiaomi waits till the phone gets some success in China and then they release it in India (or the opposite in case of China getting a better RN5 Pro)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Honor 7X is still a great choice for $200 in US, most probably in EU too. So stopping production isn't a good choice since it still sells. DCI P3 support, I don't know why that matters but Honor 7X had a decent screen. I do although agree that their next iteration does require a better SoC, camera & battery to be able to compete with Xiaomi.


But you can get any of the Moto G5 (including s and plus)  variants for 200$ and they have better UI.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> I don't understand why you are making phones with similar price and making your phones to compete yours.


Samsung does it as well. Heck, they have launched one phone under two names and prices


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1 best phone at that price vs 3-5 jumbled phones have minor differences? That 1 phone will outsell them. This used to be Xiaomi's and Moto's strategy before 2016.


India is a price sensitive market. Believe it or not there are people who won't pay 1k more for RN5 compared to Redmi 5 just because it is 1k more (not because Redmi 5 is more compact). Maybe that's why companies are doing it.

For you, me & maybe others in this forum that 1k more might not be much, but for many it is.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> But you can get any of the Moto G5 (including s and plus)  variants for 200$ and they have better UI.


I think 7X is the only good 18:9 display phone.


----------



## TanmayBhat (Aug 18, 2018)

I feel honor should give update to 7x


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

This 7x was cheap in sale but now too high price.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Please give it in discount again. I don't have high budget.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

Make Honor 8x great, not with EMUI!


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Make Honor 8x great, not with EMUI!


It is rumored to have a 5000mAh battery but with a display of 6.8" or so. It has a notch, but a much smaller one.


----------



## @riya123 (Aug 20, 2018)

7x with a modest thickness of 7.6mm and a weight of 165g, it nails that tough-to-define ‘just right’ sensation. That’s impressive in itself when you consider how big the phone’s screen is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It is rumored to have a 5000mAh battery but with a display of 6.8" or so. It has a notch, but a much smaller one.


Why make the display that big when they aren't removing the notch?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why make the display that big when they aren't removing the notch?


They still can't afford a pop-up camera for the price you know, so a notch will be required. Just a camera on notch is ok IMO. Anyways, let's see when it is unveiled


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> They still can't afford a pop-up camera for the price you know, so a notch will be required. Just a camera on notch is ok IMO. Anyways, let's see when it is unveiled


Making a normal bezel for camera and other sensors would be better than having a notch, however small it is.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *Making a normal bezel for camera* and other sensors would be better than having a notch, however small it is.


Why do that when you can just put the camera on the bottom bezel like Mi Mix? 

I think companies think that it will annoy users as people would have to rotate their phone. In a way it will reduce people's addiction to take selfies though


----------



## jithalel (Aug 25, 2018)

Honor 7x is old. When is 8x coming out?


----------



## saumyagupta (Aug 25, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you guys think of the Honor 7X? What improvements do you think should be made with its successor? Let your thoughts be known in the comments below.


I want gud software, updates to android q, r, s, t and no notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

saumyagupta said:


> I want gud software, updates to android q, r, s, t and no notch.


And I want phones to play Crysis 3 at 4k60.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It has a notch, but a much smaller one


It is like saying, "It has polio but just on one arm".


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> It is like saying, "It has polio but just on one arm".


Just a camera on notch is much more acceptable compared to the big ones like iPhone X or its copies. Companies are pushing for larger screen with smaller footprint & notch is inevitable considering all the marketing & stuff.

I would personally prefer no notch like Samsung or Xiaomi(front cam at bottom bezel) for sure but at lower price, that's too much to ask for. All sub 30k phones have big bezels if without notch & a 18:9 display making it just longer compared to old 16:9 phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Just a camera on notch is much more acceptable compared to the big ones like iPhone X or its copies. Companies are pushing for larger screen with smaller footprint & notch is inevitable considering all the marketing & stuff.


Only if they "copied" Samsung's methods to get higher STB ratio than copying Apple's stupid design.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 31, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Only if they "copied" Samsung's methods to get higher STB ratio than copying Apple's stupid design.


I think it isn't easy as we think as even other flagships have comparatively larger bezels than Samsung. I mean, look at all mid range 18:9 display phones, they have big top & bottom bezel. It seems companies just increased the length & left bezels as it is. Pixel & Sony love big bezels for reasons known only to them.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 31, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> It seems companies just increased the length & left bezels as it is. Pixel & Sony love big bezels for reasons known only to them.


I think they don't have production space for making notch screen.


----------



## NaumanGill (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey, when is honor 8x launching?


----------



## NaumanGill (Sep 1, 2018)

I think Honor 8x would be a big update to 7x if it comes with Kirin 710.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I think it isn't easy as we think as even other flagships have comparatively larger bezels than Samsung. I mean, look at all mid range 18:9 display phones, they have big top & bottom bezel. It seems companies just increased the length & left bezels as it is. Pixel & Sony love big bezels for reasons known only to them.


Mid-rangers with bezels are actually good because it helps in not only gripping the phone properly but allows them to have bigger batteries and 3.5mm jack while still being not "thick".


----------



## AlbertFernandez (Sep 1, 2018)

Will it have a dedicated microSD card slot?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> All sub 30k phones have big bezels if without notch & a 18:9 display making it just longer compared to old 16:9 phones.


I thought they have same body size but with larger screens.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mid-rangers with bezels are actually good because it helps in not only gripping the phone properly but allows them to have bigger batteries and 3.5mm jack while still being not "thick".


The top & bottom bezels can be reduced further. It need not be as low as those bezell-ess ones, but can be small.

Pixel 2/XL & Sony phones have big bezels & no 3.5mm jack. Considering them Mi A2 isn't even a big offender considering the price.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I thought they have same body size but with larger screens.


No, the new 6" 18:9 phones are longer than old 5,5" ones. Compared an old Vivo & Samsung C7 with Asus Zenfone Max


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 2, 2018)

The *Honor 7X* is the newest smartphone to sport an 18:9 aspect ratio screen, and has been launched at a starting price of Rs. 12,999. It is the successor to the *Honor* 6X (*Review*) and comes shortly after the launch of the *Honor* 9i (*Review*), which was the brand's first phone with a FullView display.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The *Honor 7X* is the newest smartphone to sport an 18:9 aspect ratio screen, and has been launched at a starting price of Rs. 12,999. It is the successor to the *Honor* 6X (*Review*) and comes shortly after the launch of the *Honor* 9i (*Review*), which was the brand's first phone with a FullView display.


Why are you posting anything random to increase post count?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Pixel 2/XL & Sony phones have big bezels & no 3.5mm jack. Considering them Mi A2 isn't even a big offender considering the price.


Google wants to push their wireless earphones. Sony is still living in 2012. Mi A2 is a huge compromise for someone wanting an Android One phone (Xiaomi phones generally have good custom rom support to remove miui).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 7, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The *Honor 7X* is the newest smartphone to sport an 18:9 aspect ratio screen



7x was launched in December 2017.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Google wants to push their wireless earphones. Sony is still living in 2012. Mi A2 is a huge compromise for someone wanting an Android One phone (Xiaomi phones generally have good custom rom support to remove miui).


Yeah, but they were the ones mocking Apple during first Pixel phone launch.


----------



## zakirali (Sep 8, 2018)

Honor 7x is a good phone but Honor has launched the 8X this week.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 8, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> No, the new 6" 18:9 phones are longer than old 5,5" ones. Compared an old Vivo & Samsung C7 with Asus Zenfone Max


I think they should make smaller phones then. No wonder phones are bending in pockets.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I think they should make smaller phones then. No wonder phones are bending in pockets.


People want slipper sized phones so much that they can compromise with TFT 720p display to watch camrip 240p movies.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> I think they should make smaller phones then. No wonder phones are bending in pockets.


For most people bigger is better (in terms of screen size)


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 8, 2018)

The metal body curves on the sides and along the edges, giving this phone a good in-hand feel. The power and volume buttons are positioned on the right and we found that we had to stretch to hit the volume buttons. The loudspeaker, 3.5mm headphones socket, primary microphone, and Micro-USB port are all on the bottom. The dual camera setup at the back is accompanied by a single-LED flash. Honor has gone with two distinct rings instead of a single unit like we’ve seen on most phones recently.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 9, 2018)

the device offers an inbuilt memory of 32GB, which can be further increased by using a microSD card of your preferred capacity within 256GB. This gives a huge storage option to the user for storing huge data and files in the smartphone. It is a dual SIM phone with both slots compatible with 4G and VoLTE, while other connectivity features include 802.11 b/g/n WiFi, v4.1 Bluetooth v4.1, GPS and a microUSB 2.0 port for charging and data transfer.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 10, 2018)

The Honor 7x is probably the last big launch we'll see this year with an 18:9 screen and they're helping to end the year with a bang. Right up front we can tell you: this kind of device, with a screen this good and at this price — it's a killer proposition.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 10, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 7x is probably the last big launch we'll see this year with an 18:9 screen and they're helping to end the year with a bang. Right up front we can tell you: this kind of device, with a screen this good and at this price — it's a killer proposition.


You know there is something like this in the rules:



> _Note: Admins will delete spam and posts made merely to increase post counts_


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 10, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> People want slipper sized phones so much that they can compromise with TFT 720p display to watch camrip 240p movies.


This is unfortunately true.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 11, 2018)

The Honor 7X ships with EMUI 5.1 running over Android 7.1 Nougat. While not hugely different, it brings a number of small improvements over EMUI 5.0, including better resource management, an improved gallery, and faster app launching.


----------



## Divya sharma (Sep 12, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*
> 
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/LuJ3IGxIkI4bPOqFq5hravpIzbOa6VekDimQoqjHy36ZAyq0M6Wf3yhwXdNib8cL1mpR4PP-zkPv4k8Ak9_IIQGD8mTTYyXj7k2KpK9X-rQphxwk7VpyISl85SsZ0qIqkQGWE5_B​
> ...


It should have separate micro sd slot.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The metal body curves on the sides and along the edges, giving this phone a good in-hand feel. The power and volume buttons are positioned on the right and we found that we had to stretch to hit the volume buttons. The loudspeaker, 3.5mm headphones socket, primary microphone, and Micro-USB port are all on the bottom. The dual camera setup at the back is accompanied by a single-LED flash. Honor has gone with two distinct rings instead of a single unit like we’ve seen on most phones recently.


How "recent" phones are you talking about? 2015? 2016?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the device offers an inbuilt memory of 32GB, which can be further increased by using a microSD card of your preferred capacity within 256GB. This gives a huge storage option to the user for storing huge data and files in the smartphone. /QUOTE]
> Anybody who can spend ~10k on a 256GB microsd card and then use it on a 7x is unaware of hard disks or that better phones exist.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> the device offers an inbuilt memory of 32GB, which can be further increased by using a microSD card of your preferred capacity within 256GB. This gives a huge storage option to the user for storing huge data and files in the smartphone.


Anybody who can spend ~10k on a 256GB microsd card and then use it on a 7x is unaware of hard disks or that better phones exist.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 7x is probably the last big launch we'll see this year with an 18:9 screen and they're helping to end the year with a bang. Right up front we can tell you: this kind of device, with a screen this good and at this price — it's a killer proposition.



7x was launched in 2017. This year is 2018.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> The Honor 7X ships with EMUI 5.1 running over Android 7.1 Nougat. While not hugely different, it brings a number of small improvements over EMUI 5.0, including better resource management, an improved gallery, and faster app launching.


EMUI doesn't matter. All it does in terms of performance is degrade it over stock android.


----------



## @riya123 (Sep 13, 2018)

The design still looks very similar to the higher-priced Honor 9i, but with a few differences. There is now an ‘Honor’ branding on the bottom chin and the camera layout on the rear consists of two separate lenses mounted horizontally. Thankfully, the change in layout is only cosmetic and the performance of the cheaper 7x appears identical to that of the 9i, more about this in the Camera section..


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 7x was launched in 2017. This year is 2018.


That account is just spamming any random stuff about Honor to increase post count.


----------



## micheal081371 (Sep 15, 2018)

Honor should stop making 7x now as they made Honor 8X


----------



## alexarodriguez (Sep 15, 2018)

Will Honor 7x price reduce now as Honor launch 8x? I think it should be around 7000.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

alexarodriguez said:


> Will Honor 7x price reduce now as Honor launch 8x? I think it should be around 7000.


No, they would rather discontinue it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2018)

alexarodriguez said:


> Will Honor 7x price reduce now as Honor launch 8x? I think it should be around 7000.


No chance it will drop that much. Moreover, 8X should be priced at 15k or so, so not a competition to 7X. I would say a price of 10k is great for Honor 7X.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 15, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody who can spend ~10k on a 256GB microsd card and then use it on a 7x is unaware of hard disks or that better phones exist.


My friend wanted to use a 2 TB card on his phone. Then I told him he would need to build a time machine lol.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> My friend wanted to use a 2 TB card on his phone. Then I told him he would need to build a time machine lol.


2 TB is a theoretical max which I'm sure could be achieved in few decades.


----------

